# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) جــديــد KingRoot V3.0 برنامج الترويت الجديد العملاق أخر نسخة بأصدار EN_CN

## Shamseldeen Victory

*السلامـــــــــــ عليكمــــــــــ
مرحبا أخواني إليكم برنامج غني عن تعريفهKingRoot
بالغة الصينية والانجليزيه
البرنامج لترويت هواتف الاندرويد الاصلية والتجميعية بكل سهولة وفي اسرع وقت ممكن
البرنامج يعمل علي الحواسيب والهواتف يمكنك تحمي مايتناسب معك من موقع الدعم kingroot.net*   *   مهامه: ترويت الهاتف...Root phone
حزف البرامج المعلقة...Uninstall Bloatware
تسريع الهاتف...Speed Up
تنظيف الهاتف...Archive Notifications  
التحميل...Download
PC V3.0 http://123.155.153.144/mmgr.myapp.com/myapp/Kingroot/webapp_kingroot/image/KingRootSetup_105002.exe?mkey=561ccc1761f4456f&f=2284&p=.exe Android V4.52 http://183.95.154.11/mmgr.myapp.com/myapp/Kingroot/webapp_kingroot/image/NewKingrootV4.52_C127_B227_office_release_2015_09_28_105203.apk?mkey=561ccd6461f4456f&f=8b5d&p=.apk  او يمكنك الاختيار يدويا ماتود تنزيله من الموقع الرسمي kingroot.net  تحياتي: شمس الدين فكتوري*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> بارك الله فيك

 شكرا لمرورك اخي محمد

----------


## MoodAll

لم ينجح معي على الهواوي.. لازم فك بوتلودر

----------

